# Introduction - Adopted 3 kittens



## 3LittleIndians (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I just wanted to introduce myself and our three new boys. We adopted them together because they are brothers and it seemed a shame to break them up. It was kind of an impulse thing as we lost our prior cat to liver disease about a year and half ago and didn't think we were ready for a new cat yet. Well, I guess we were wrong.

King Henry, Kolohe, and Nui are 7 months old and so much fun! But they are still pretty shy. We can only pet Henry and only a little. We are hoping they will come out of their shells more as they get older but we're not sure. We adopted them at an awkward age and from what I know they had been living in their foster mom's bathroom for several months. Maybe that explains why they don't trust us walking around them.

Anyway, I have additional questions I will be posting later when I'm fully registered. I look forward to meeting you all!

Carina










Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Pink (Apr 11, 2012)

Congrats on adopting your three kitties! Love their looks! Things will work themselves out in the end!


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

*welcome 3 little indians!*

that is so wonderful that you kept the boys together!!! you are awesome to take 3 at once. i agree it would have been sad to split them up. and what a great pic. i'll bet they'll come out of the shells real fast since they have each other to lean on and a great home to call their own now.


----------



## Klunk123 (Apr 13, 2012)

They are cute!!


----------



## RascalDog (Dec 30, 2011)

I agree, it's nice that you kept them together. They are cute. 

They may be shy because they are now in a larger/new space. It can take time for them to be comfortable with their new surroundings. They have to get used to all the new sounds in their new home.


----------



## the_albino_1 (Apr 13, 2012)

What cuties.  I bet once they get a little more time in with you they will open up.


----------



## julied (Apr 14, 2012)

Love that you adopted all of them together. Thats pretty cool that you didn't spilt them up. You truly have a love for these guys!


----------



## TinyTom (Apr 14, 2012)

Wow they are beautiful. Props to you for adopting


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow gorgeous kitties! Congratulations 

They seems to be some Siamese in them, the third one at the right looks like a red or lynx point, I'd love to see more pictures of them, what lovely cats you have! 

Welcome


----------



## SpencerK (Jul 13, 2005)

Lovely cats sure they will give you years of happiness.


----------



## Craig (Apr 15, 2012)

your cats are just beautiful!


----------



## mdawn10 (Nov 30, 2011)

Aww, they are so cute!


----------



## 3LittleIndians (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you all for your encouraging comments! They have definitely been coming out of there shells more and more. They even survived a well visit to the vet and don't hate us. They are so playful and fun! My favorite part of the date is feeding them because of the breakfast and dinner song they sing. 

Here are a few more pics. Close ups of two of them and one pic from their hiding under the bed phase which is no longer the case.


Mo'i









Kolohe


----------



## seattlecoon (Mar 2, 2012)

I just adopted my new 2 yo cat a few months ago and we are still getting to know one another. It takes them time to work through their issues so they understand where they are and what to expect. Plus they have each other to reply on and interact with so less time initially for you. One of them will break from the pack and make friends and then the others will too. Congrats on the triplets!


----------

